# I know some of you don't care...



## Teehee (May 22, 2005)

... but Deco and Costinha out for Portugal for the big match.

Eng-er-land tra la la


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

How to spoil a match in one large ego :?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

I hope Ronaldo isnt fit to play either. He runs circles round Ashley Cole whenever they play against eachother.


----------



## Teehee (May 22, 2005)

Ronaldo is a terrific player.

Talking of Cole, he had a storming game today.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

haha, bunch of nooblas


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Teehee said:


> Ronaldo is a terrific player.
> 
> Talking of Cole, he had a storming game today.


Yes he did. But he doesnt like playing against Ronaldo. Well he might. But thats if he enjoys looking like a right plonker


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> Teehee said:
> 
> 
> > Ronaldo is a terrific player.
> ...


We have got to beat Portugal first :roll:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

renton72 said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Teehee said:
> ...


Hes talking about Ronaldo, the Portugese one :roll:


----------



## Nikax (Jun 22, 2006)

Do you really think that you will win to Portugal??I don't think so!! :roll: We are the best!!Yesterday we crush the mecanic oranges  and then are you!


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Nikax said:


> Do you really think that you will win to Portugal??I don't think so!! :roll: We are the best!!Yesterday we crush the mecanic oranges  and then are you!


You certainly did crush the mechanic oranges - that's why all the yellow and red cards were dished out !! :lol:

You guys better tip-toe around us on Saturday if you want a chance at winning :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Nikax said:


> Do you really think that you will win to Portugal??I don't think so!! :roll: We are the best!!Yesterday we crush the mecanic oranges  and then are you!


I cant wait for Rooney to win loads of penalties when your donkeys bring him down inside the box. If they cant handle the Dutch and have to kick crap out of them then our beastie is gonna be getting hacked left right and centre.

Prediction - England win 2-0 one of which is a penalty and end the game with 11 men to Portugal's 9.

Oh, thats not to mention free kicks on the edge of the box you will give away and Mr B slots em in.

And ure missing key players lol, cakewalk!


----------



## Nikax (Jun 22, 2006)

Leg said:


> Nikax said:
> 
> 
> > Do you really think that you will win to Portugal??I don't think so!! :roll: We are the best!!Yesterday we crush the mecanic oranges  and then are you!
> ...


Ahahah very funny!!!9 players?? Do you think that we gonna make the same mistakes that we made yesterday?? [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] Of course not..saturday we gonna crush you too!!


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Nikax said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Nikax said:
> ...


1-0 is crushed? All will be revealed come the weekend my friend. Order some humble pie, ure gonna need it hehe


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Leg said:


> Nikax said:
> 
> 
> > Leg said:
> ...


Hey Leg.....no point arguing with him bud.....he'll only resort to violence like the team did - Figo's headbutt !! :wink:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

Leg said:


> Hes talking about Ronaldo, the Portugese one :roll:


I am a plonker, ill get my coat!


----------



## Teehee (May 22, 2005)

renton72 said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Hes talking about Ronaldo, the Portugese one :roll:
> ...


Can you pick up 11 spare coats when you're at it. Can't see the Portugese team bus being a warm and cosy place to be on Saturday when they're trudging along the roads along the south of france enroute home :lol: 

Have them ready before the end of the match in case any of them decide to continue their trend and not last the full 90 minutes


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

renton72 said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Hes talking about Ronaldo, the Portugese one :roll:
> ...


 :wink: :lol:


----------



## Nikax (Jun 22, 2006)

We will see saturday who wins the match!!! :x


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Nikax said:


> We will see saturday who wins the match!!! :x


Keep a box of tissues by your side buddy......you'll need them to dry your eyes :wink:


----------



## Nikax (Jun 22, 2006)

TeeTees said:


> Nikax said:
> 
> 
> > We will see saturday who wins the match!!! :x
> ...


(cof cof) Another joke?? :roll: Saturday I come here and I make the party without you guys!!  lalala Portugaaaalll lalala


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Nikax said:


> TeeTees said:
> 
> 
> > Nikax said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nikax (Jun 22, 2006)

You shoud pay me a dinner if Portugal wins!! 8) Wasn't great?  Just Kidding..Anyway good luck! :wink:


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Nikax said:


> You shoud pay me a dinner if Portugal wins!! 8) Wasn't great?  Just Kidding..Anyway good luck! :wink:


May the best team win :wink: If Portugal wins, I'll fax you a McDonald's :lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Oh please let our man off his red card, pretty please, even tho one of our guys got away with nutting one of the opposition, pleeeaaase we need him against England or we are FOOOKED!


----------



## Nikax (Jun 22, 2006)

Ahahaha soo funny but I dont see the joke in your post!! :x We will see saturday...


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Nikax said:


> Ahahaha soo funny but I dont see the joke in your post!! :x We will see saturday...


Well there aint no smiley but the point was, ure obviously not keeping abreast of your team, that the Portugese have been trying to get at least one of the red cards overturned so ure man can play. Desperation.


----------



## Nikax (Jun 22, 2006)

Doesn't matter...saturday is the big day so lets wait and then make the party ..or I or you!!


----------



## Nikax (Jun 22, 2006)

Go Rooney you rock with a red card!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: We are the best we win so I want my dinner!!!!!   :wink: And here I make the party!*I make not you*!!!    





































You didn't believe me but yesterday you saw that I'm right!!!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Well you did have 12 men against our 11, then your 12th man sent off rooney for falling backwards so it was 12 against 10.

Fair dos you won. not sure you are the better team. Good luck pls beat France or Germany.


----------

